# WTB--Vio Holda or Studebaker aluminum boat ~14'



## TexasBoy (Sep 23, 2014)

Looking for a Vio Holda or Studebaker aluminum boat (and trailer) in good shape that has no leaks and hasn't been structurally altered. Have motor. Total cost about $400 (maybe a little more for a really good one!) Old retired guy.

Have included photos for those who have not seen one before . . . like me, until recently. The squared, top-beveled ribs seem to be unique to these boats. This one was a 14 footer.

Thanks--


----------



## TexasBoy (Sep 24, 2014)

Further refinement and research has shown that the *Studebaker 22* is the model name of the boat I want to buy. It is similar to the boat in the original post, but with a different seat arrangement. The boat second from the bottom in the attachment is the 22.
Please notify me here if anyone should spot one. 
Thanks--


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 12, 2014)

TexasBoy said:


> Looking for a Vio Holda or Studebaker aluminum boat (and trailer) in good shape that has no leaks and hasn't been structurally altered. Have motor. Total cost about $400 (maybe a little more for a really good one!) Old retired guy.
> 
> Have included photos for those who have not seen one before . . . like me, until recently. The squared, top-beveled ribs seem to be unique to these boats. This one was a 14 footer.
> 
> Thanks--



Saw one today on CL East Texas! Don't remember details or where it was exactly. Tyler/Longview area.

Keith
Tyler, Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 12, 2014)

Here's the link:

https://easttexas.craigslist.org/boa/4708617548.html

At Frost, TX. (not sure where that's at)
$2400


----------

